# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Chest Constriction from Stress

## HDCantrell

I have just lost my brother, and I feel such stress and sadness. He took his life, and I was close to him, and knew that he had depression, and was reaching out to him over it, and he took his life before I could get him help. I am sick with sadness, and the stress feels like a weight on my chest. I have bipolar and use to have schizophrenia before medicated. I would loose touch with reality, and sing and talk like I was by myself, which I would usually try to be at the time, alone. I am now married and just feel crazy sad over all this, and stressed, I got through the funeral, and now this part. It is sad.

----------


## Total Eclipse

HD, 

I'm so so so sorry, for your loss. The loss of a brother isn't anything that anyone can ever replace. (I know first hand). For a long time I've been trying to get over a death of someone very close and haven't been able to cope with it for a very long time. Times like this you just need to stick with your family and friends. Talk to everyone, ANYONE who will listen. Give yourself space if you need it. Talk to your doctors, let them know (they will most likely want to monitor and give YOU support during this time). 

Again, I'm so, so.. so sorry for your loss.  ::(: 

 :Hug:

----------


## onawheel

*hugs*

----------

